# Home depot needle valve for diy paintball co2



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber
Is this the right watts a41?
It is rated for 75psi not 400psi


----------

